# Burlington, CT - Blizzard 86110 LP moldboard assembly



## johnr (Feb 16, 2004)

Blizzard 86110 LP moldboard assembly w/trip beam and springs new never used.$2400.00 call john 860-690-4925


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Can you email me some pics? [email protected]


----------



## johnr (Feb 16, 2004)

Not sure how to load pictures but I have pictures on Craigs list North western ct


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

@dieselss

@GMC Driver


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/ptd/d/new-ss-boss-82-dxt-installed-or-cash/6778334320.html 
Is this your area for CL? Searched snowplows, heavy equipment, cars & trucks. Can't find a Blizzard. Sure you published it in your email after completing listing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://nwct.craigslist.org/for/d/burlington-blizzard-86110lp-snow-plow/6768495495.html


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone know if this can replace the ph1 810 moldboard? Are the cylinders different to angle blade ?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

leigh said:


> Anyone know if this can replace the ph1 810 moldboard? Are the cylinders different to angle blade ?


No it cant. 810 and 8611 are different.

Now can you take that assm and put it on a 810 A frame....that I believe you can.
Bliz hiniker should be able to tell you for sure, or part number cross references


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

dieselss said:


> No it cant. 810 and 8611 are different.
> 
> Now can you take that assm and put it on a 810 A frame....that I believe you can.
> Bliz hiniker should be able to tell you for sure, or part number cross references


 That's what I meant.Take entire 810 moldboard off,install the lp moldboard on the a frame, possible reuse the 810 angle cylinders.I think the lp had larger pump? Or was that just the heavy 8611 ?My 810 is getting old,just welded the cracked wings and the bottom behind cutting edge is shot.12 years of use so far.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I posted a thread about mine....same type of issues.
Yes the 8611 used a larger pump and motor I believe.
Angle cylinders....not sure.
Lift cylinder yes it is bigger.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok,thanx


----------



## johnr (Feb 16, 2004)

leigh said:


> Ok,thanx


I originally bought this to replace a ph1 810 and discovered I needed a ph1 8611 trip beam and ended up selling the truck and plow for parts


----------



## jasonosu (Jun 2, 2006)

Do you still have this?
Are you certain this will fit a ph1? (8611lp)
Would you do $2,000?
(if I can find someone to ship it)


----------



## johnr (Feb 16, 2004)

jasonosu said:


> Do you still have this?
> Are you certain this will fit a ph1? (8611lp)
> Would you do $2,000?
> (if I can find someone to ship it)


yes it is still available and it will fit I have done it with 810s and I can do it for $2,000 please call me 860-690=4925


----------

